# How much for a dogs' tooth to be removed?



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey! My bitch is being spayed tomorrow, she also has a retained canine (on her her baby teeth remains and won't budge!!) How much do you think it will cost for this procedure? The spaying is £155, thanks x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it`ll vary from different vets and how difficult the procedure is so the best thing to do is to ask your vet. how old is she? i`m sure i remember someone on here telling me their pup retained a puppy canine for a long time then it fell out naturally one day


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> it`ll vary from different vets and how difficult the procedure is so the best thing to do is to ask your vet. how old is she? i`m sure i remember someone on here telling me their pup retained a puppy canine for a long time then it fell out naturally one day


She is 10 and a 1/2 months, I thought I would get it done whilst she was under anaesthetic just in case it doesn't come out. I got quoted from my other vet £200 spaying and £27 tooth removal. The vet she is going with is £155 spaying so hopefully a little cheaper tooth removal!! xx


----------



## sovereignlady (Nov 26, 2010)

The most expensive part of tooth extraction is usually the anesthetic so I dont think it will be a lot on top....

I took a cat for an extraction a few years ago and I had already been told how much it was..

I am a bit of a joker and when I fetched him from the vets the girl on the desk was young and looked a bit nervous...she said £38 please and I couldn't resist a little quip ...What! I said thats an awful lot for one small tooth...well 18 of that was for the anesthetic she replied nervously...to which I replied...If I had known that I would have hit him over the head before I brought him in...she ran into the back and came back with the vet. I spent the next ten minutes explaining to him that no I was a cat lover and it was a joke.....

After all that that is how I know that the anesthetic is about half the charge....
Be careful what you say when you pick him up??????????


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

sovereignlady said:


> The most expensive part of tooth extraction is usually the anesthetic so I dont think it will be a lot on top....
> 
> I took a cat for an extraction a few years ago and I had already been told how much it was..
> 
> ...


lol!! Oh no!! How awful!! She obviously didn't have a sense of humour!! Yeah I am hoping most of the cost I would be paying anyway for the anaesthetic for the spaying, so hopefully just a little extra!! All the have to do is put a pair of pliars on it and pull it!! But they always seem to manage to add more cost on top..... xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

If its of any help my Kai had 2 baby teeth in the front until he was 12 months old.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just found out it was someone on my fb whose dog held onto the canine and was around 12 months when he lost it, the adult one was through but the baby one stayed in place for quite some time. maybe it`s worth leaving it?? saying that if she`s gonna be under anyway then maybe it`d be worth doing then lol i dunno i`m rubbish at making decisions


----------

